# Problème fenêtre Adium



## Daragon (16 Septembre 2010)

Comme vous pouvez le constater j'ai un horrible contour noir autour de ma fenêtre Adium et pourtant je suis en mode "Groupes de Bulles" si quelqu'un avait la solution pour supprimer le contour de la fenêtre de la liste de contact je serais bien content qu'il la partage avec moi 
Merci d'avance 
PS : En mettant Fenêtre sans bordure au lieu de groupe de contacts j'obtiens le même contour gris. Je suis en Snow Leopard 10.6.


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2010)

As-tu modifié quelque chose dans Adium ?
Un fichier dans Resources, par exemple ?


----------



## Daragon (16 Septembre 2010)

Pas que je sache non. Une réinstallation d'Adium te sembles une bonne idée pour résoudre le problème ?


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2010)

Ben c'est la première fois que je vois un truc comme ça.
C'est venu comment, d'un coup ?


----------



## Daragon (16 Septembre 2010)

Non j'ai toujours eu ça en fait. 
Dès le premier thème que j'ai voulu installer j'avais déjà cette bordure en fait.


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2010)

J'ai regardé dans les préférences et je n'ai rien trouvé.


Daragon a dit:


> Une réinstallation d'Adium te sembles une bonne idée pour résoudre le problème ?


C'est ce que je ferai.
En réinstallant par-dessus, pour ne pas perdre mes réglages.
Et si ça ne marche toujours pas, refaire une installation complète.


----------



## Daragon (16 Septembre 2010)

Bon je me lance là dedans alors et je te dirais si le problème se règle.
Par contre petite question subsidiaire  je le pose ici pour éviter le flood.
Sais tu comment afficher son calendrier ical sur le bureau avec geektool ou les stickies ? Enfin quelque chose de dynamique qui évolue chaque jour en fonction de ce qui est dans iCal. Chez moi iCalbuddy ne veut pas s'installer via Terminal je cherche donc une alternative 

Edit : Le problème est réglé une réinstallation s'imposait en fait. Je ne sais pas d'ou est venu le problème par contre. Merci


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2010)

Content que ça c'est arrangé 

Pour le calendrier iCal, tu peux regarder ici si tu trouves quelque-chose :
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/le-fil-des-coups-de-pouces-pour-geektool-269890.html


----------

